# Canning Dilemma!!!



## raspberryjenn (Jun 6, 2012)

Soooo...we just moved to a new house, and it has a glass top stove.  I have an All-American Pressure Canner. Everything I've heard/read says I'm out of luck when it comes to canning now. Some people even say my Ball Waterbath will crack my new stove top. 

We don't have the money to buy any other major heat source right now, and I'm itching to use those few dozen empty quart jars I have. 

Any suggestions? Will it really crack my new stove?


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Perhaps a propane burner like they have with the turkey fryers? They are pretty cheap.


----------



## Prepper69 (Jan 25, 2013)

raspberryjenn said:


> Soooo...we just moved to a new house, and it has a glass top stove.  I have an All-American Pressure Canner. Everything I've heard/read says I'm out of luck when it comes to canning now. Some people even say my Ball Waterbath will crack my new stove top.
> 
> We don't have the money to buy any other major heat source right now, and I'm itching to use those few dozen empty quart jars I have.
> 
> Any suggestions? Will it really crack my new stove?


I have a Presto (not all american) 21 qt and can on my glass top stove with NO problems....I called the manafature of my stove and asked them....they said no problems...but the all american canners are ALOT heavier...so I would check with the people who made the stove


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepper69 said:


> I have a Presto (not all american) 21 qt and can on my glass top stove with NO problems....I called the manafature of my stove and asked them....they said no problems...but the all american canners are ALOT heavier...so I would check with the people who made the stove


I also have a presto pressure canner and a glass top stove. No problems here either.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Turkey burners are cheap. Especially if you can find one used on Clist.

Even if you have to buy one new it's cheaper then the risk of cracking your top. Canning outside is so much nicer in warm weather as well.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Someone posted a really nice 1500watt electric burner on here for use with a canner, maybe someone has a link, of course that is not free. I have heard people say they have done it many times on glass top without cracking it but imo is not worth the risk unless you want a new stove anyways.
Propane burners will definitely work as well.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

There are several of us that use a glass top stove for canning. I know there is a pretty long thread on it but I only found this one doing a quick search.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/pressure-canners-glasstop-stoves-16576/


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

I use an All-American 921 and have a glass top - no issues so far. I was nervous about the purchase, but excited too. We don't have the option of a gas stove unless we put in an actual gas line for the house (which was never done when the house was built), so I was stuck. 

They are a heavy model and so I make sure to let the canner cool down totally before moving it when I am done for the day. I read that some had issues and related them to the possibility of moving it off the burner - that would transfer a immense amount of heat onto the cooler part of the glass before it hit the right temperature. 

I know that someday it may happen, but have chosen to assume the risk after reading of many who have had success. 

:crossfinger:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

likewise. One of the precautions I take is that I do not ever move the canner when it's under pressure or hot. I let everything heat and cool at it's own pace. I've put over 25 dozen batches through it, and I'm planning on doing a lot more this weekend.

12 lbs of meatloaf
18 lbs of chicken
10 lbs of butter
10 lbs of roast beef
14 lbs of hot dogs

ugh... busy weekend, not sure where I'm going to find time to do all of this lol!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I have the all-American and I used it on my new glasstop and had no problem, but I was nervous the whole time. I worry it may happen sometime


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

Dakine said:


> likewise. One of the precautions I take is that I do not ever move the canner when it's under pressure or hot. I let everything heat and cool at it's own pace. I've put over 25 dozen batches through it, and I'm planning on doing a lot more this weekend.
> 
> 12 lbs of meatloaf
> 18 lbs of chicken
> ...


Wow - that is alot of work you have to do!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

memrymaker said:


> Wow - that is alot of work you have to do!


brother that's just the start 

my buddy and I got a line on a place with primers, catch is it's 100 miles away from us. So we're probably taking a road trip. catch two, they limit how many you can buy at a time. Long trip for little product but I have an idea I'm hoping they'll go for.

On top of that there's a combat pistols match I am trying to decide if I'm going to shoot this weekend.

I want to setup my copper plating rig for my cast bullets

And I want to reload... ehhh... 20 or 30 rounds of 9mm and same for .45 and take them to range with my chrono so I can see how they feed in various pistols and also start working up comprehensive load data on new rounds.

And I've got about another 1000 rounds of brass to decap and run through SSM tumbler on top of everything else. I think I'm going to start decapping tonight. I'm out of stupid ammo cans though.  I need to start using 5 gallon buckets for my brass sorting and storage.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

:surrender: I'm getting exhausted just reading the list! :eyebulge: LOL


----------



## raspberryjenn (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! My husband and I are contemplating giving it a shot on the glass top...but we will probably go with one of the alternate heat sources in the long run. 

The amount of canning some of you all do makes my head spin. Kudos to you!  

Thanks again for all the great advice!


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

I also got an All American canner. It says on the box to not use on glass tops (which is what I have). My sister and I canned on her side burner on her Magic Chef (professional) grill. I worked great. Unfortunately I dont have one like that so I went and bought a turkey fryer type for propane. I make sure it had a way to adjust the flame. I havent got to try it yet because its been windy or rainy here for about a week. Im looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

We don,t have a glass top, but all of the info that I have read says that the heat generated while canning is to much for a glass top. We generally can on the propane stove but are going to use an electric heater on our covered porch this summer or the propane burner in the driveway to keep the heat down in the house.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Use it until it breaks then get a real stove.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Use it until it breaks then get a real stove.


:laugh:

That is exactly what I was thinking the whole time.

I thought glass top stove were for trophy kitchens. Ya know the kind that are for looks only and not for getting dirty. Form over function.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> :laugh:
> 
> That is exactly what I was thinking the whole time.
> 
> I thought glass top stove were for trophy kitchens. Ya know the kind that are for looks only and not for getting dirty. Form over function.


Yeah. I have been kicking myself for selling my O'Keefe 4 years ago. I told my DH that if I find another one for cheap I am buying it and he has no say.


----------

